# remove me

## christophe_y2k

remove meLast edited by christophe_y2k on Wed Jun 30, 2021 11:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gerdesj

You have given a lot of information  :Cool: 

According to this: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/NEWS (line 280) version 220 of systemd is needed for bonding.  I am currently running 224-r1 so I think you are using x86 or amd64 rather than ~x86 or ~amd64.  A quick look at eix systemd shows that 218 is the current "stable".

You have two options: switch to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" in make.conf or just keyword systemd and its dependencies. If it helps, I run several Gentoo based systems (~50).  Most of those are for my customers.  Gentoo systems can get into a bit of a mess but never become unfixable.  I have not used Gentoo in any other way for so long I do not know if it makes any real difference. 

Monsieur, je recommande ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" (/etc/portage/make.conf) et:

#emerge -uva --deep --newuse --keep-going @world

bon chance!!

----------

